# Opinions on the Arm's Reach Sleigh Bed Co-Sleeper



## jojomama (Feb 25, 2008)

We have a small bed and are planning to co-sleep with one of the arm's reach products. We are attracted to the sleigh bed because its all wood and seems sturdier than the rest (the mini-cosleeper seemed a little rickety to us when we checked it out at B-R-U), however, we can't seem to find it in any local stores and are contemplating ordering it sight unseen. So, I am wondering if anyone can provide feedback about it. Anything would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I LOVE our sleigh cosleeper!! It is VERY sturdy and has a 500lb weight limit which is one of the main reasons why we bought it. I wanted to use it as long as possible without my child outgrowing the weight limit. DD is starting to get a bit long for it but she hardly ever sleeps in it the correct way anyways. She's pretty much half in the cosleeper and half in our bed. Then she rolls around a bit so the length of the cosleeper really doesn't matter.

I bought it sight unseen too and got the Honey colored one. Unfortunately it has a LOT of red in it and looks like cherry colored furniture to me. Thank goodness my sister got pg and bought it off of me and I ordered the natural one instead. So just make sure you know what color you want before you order. It is a PIA to try and return it!!!

Anyway, I love mine!! Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jojomama (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, Sandy! I really appreciate your response


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I think they are pretty.
That said, we had to put our bed on a frame to use the normal co-sleeper with dd. We didn't like it, and she rolled all over anyway, so we converted it to a playpen instead.

SO I would only get one if you are sure you won't want to use it as a playpen later on. It comes in handy when you have more than one child.


----------



## Li27 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested in this one too, but apparently they are backordered for over a month or two.

Any thoughts on the Mini Co Sleeper anyone? Are they sturdy enough? That's our second option, and would be cheaper than the "sleigh," especially given I would order the extra organic mattress with either I bought....

Liana


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

We have to cosleeper mini and I love it! Since DD is still in our bed we wanted a safe place for DS to sleep when I work. This works perfectly. It is actually very sturdy and he finds it very comfortable. I can see him without having to sit up or look over anything and he can see me when he wakes up.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

my neice is too tall for her mini co-sleeper at 4 months old.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Yes it is pretty and I will leave it at that. I have one that was used 5 times. Ds outgrew in in three months and would not sleep in it. I wasted over 500 with shipping tax etc. Also it is a mini t is as small insude as a bassinet ust get the regular one. It is larger and easier to assemble and is converted into a playyard...Need I say more. I wish I never bought. Dh will never let it go.


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

We have the mini and love it. DD, 2.5 months, sleeps in it until 2 or 3 am then comes into our bed. I love cosleeping but also like the option to have my space too.

Jenn


----------

